# DO WANT



## Tyeforce (Jan 27, 2010)

I MUST HAVE THESE!!! ;_______;

Then...I could turn into...
<big><big><big><big>SUPER TYE!! ZOMG!!!</big></big></big></big>


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 27, 2010)

Holy crap.
Those diamonds/gemstones are huge.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 27, 2010)

wat


----------



## Pear (Jan 27, 2010)

Pretty. :O


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 27, 2010)

I want them now o.o
Tell me where i buy theese and i will buy them for us both.


----------



## JCnator (Jan 27, 2010)

Oooh, this instantly reminds me of Super Sonic! <small><small>And gave me hungry!</small></small>
I've seen a diamond that looked like a Chaos Emerald in my school. Shame it doesn't bestow a special power.
Let's hope that Dr. Eggman won't figure that they're out there.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 27, 2010)

TheBigJC7777777 said:
			
		

> Oooh, this instantly reminds me of Super Sonic! <small><small>And gave me hungry!</small></small>
> I've seen a diamond that looked like a Chaos Emerald in my school. Shame it doesn't bestow a special power.
> Let's hope that Dr. Eggman won't figure that they're out there.


They ARE meant to be the Chaos Emeralds (why are they called that instead of Diamonds?) 
Lol. hence Tyes Joke


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 27, 2010)

My chaos emerlads are bigger than yours.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 27, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> I want them now o.o
> Tell me where i buy theese and i will buy them for us both.


http://www.furaffinity.net/user/tierafoxglove/

ZOMG ONLY $80!!! =D


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 27, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$80?!
Stuff that i could find them somewhere for no more than


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 27, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gnome (Jan 27, 2010)

Waste of money.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 27, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Waste of money.


SUPER POWERS AREN'T A WASTE OF MONEY!!

<big><big><big><big>CHAOS...<big>CONTROL!!</big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 27, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gnome (Jan 27, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop fangasming all over your keyboard nancy boy.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 27, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha. Thats funny..
'Fangasm'
Lol


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 27, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'LL FANGASM AND SIMILAR ACTIONS WITH THE SAME SUFFIX WHERE EVER I PLEASE, THANK YOU VERY MUCH. D:<


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 27, 2010)

$80?  No thanks :S .  I don't think I honestly would want to buy these, although I could probably understand why someone like Tye would want them so badly  .


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 28, 2010)

I'd pay 80$ if they were rupees instead.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 28, 2010)

My bf has some.... I use them to stop time and go faster and all that .... yeah... not like they are just a paper weight...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 28, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> My bf has some.... I use them to stop time and go faster and all that .... yeah... not like they are just a paper weight...


NOWAI!! =O

ZOMG, I JUST THOUGHT OF A GREAT IDEA!! USING THE CHAOS EMERALDS, MY BOYFRIEND AND I COULD TRANSFORM INTO SUPER TYE AND SUPER ANDREW, AND THEN WE COULD GO INTO SPACE AND...I DUNNO, BE IN SPACE!! XD


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao,
i do it and pretend to be wonda woman xD


----------



## Silverstorms (Jan 28, 2010)

I have something very similiar, it looks exactly like the one the person is holding. It was no more than


----------



## Trundle (Jan 28, 2010)

ZOMG CHAOS EMERALDS


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes they are.


----------



## Trundle (Jan 28, 2010)

NO THEY AREN'T!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 28, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I have something very similiar, it looks exactly like the one the person is holding. It was no more than


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I have something very similiar, it looks exactly like the one the person is holding. It was no more than


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 28, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kierraaa- (Jan 28, 2010)

Imagine one of them bad
Boyyss on my earr!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 28, 2010)

Luvbun said:
			
		

> Imagine one of them bad
> Boyyss on my earr!


wat


----------



## merinda! (Jan 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Jan 28, 2010)

The Happy Mask Salesman  has something just for you, Tye! *ruffles in bag* Here: <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Princess (Jan 28, 2010)

Luvbun said:
			
		

> Imagine one of them bad
> Boyyss on my earr!


Haha thatd be awesome.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 28, 2010)

Happy Mask Salesman said:
			
		

> The Happy Mask Salesman  has something just for you, Tye! *ruffles in bag* Here: <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you also happen to have a Shadow mask and a Tails mask? ;D


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 28, 2010)

Happy Mask Salesman said:
			
		

> The Happy Mask Salesman  has something just for you, Tye! *ruffles in bag* Here: <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, Happy Mask Salesman, is there anything you CAN'T do?


----------



## Thunder (Jan 28, 2010)

I think my Mom has a white one :O


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Jan 28, 2010)

Shadow is no longer in my production. Mr. L burned the Shadow masks. Here you go


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 28, 2010)

Happy Mask Salesman said:
			
		

> Shadow is no longer in my production. Mr. L burned the Shadow masks. Here you go


Sorry, but unless I can get all three, I don't want any. I need them for...something. ;D


----------



## Gnome (Jan 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Happy Mask Salesman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*nominates this as creepiest TBT post ever.*


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Jan 28, 2010)

You will not use my masks for perverted uses, Tye!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 28, 2010)

Happy Mask Salesman said:
			
		

> You will not use my masks for perverted uses, Tye!


Hey, I didn't say anything, did I? ;D

And if I purchase them, I can use them for whatever purposes I wish.


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Happy Mask Salesman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pedopedopedopedo.
Bestiality is bad, Tye.
BAD.
Repeat after me.


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 28, 2010)

Beautiful. =o


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 28, 2010)

I want to be able to control chaos...


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Acid trip while you're at it 8D

EPIC.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 28, 2010)

@Sporge: that's what my friend says he uses to "go faster", if you know what I mean. :X


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 28, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking of something else... ;3 XD


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o_e

Tye, you're getting creepier by the second.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 28, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You think _that_ is creepy? You haven't SEEN creepy! XD


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I have. The picture thread scarred me for life.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Jan 28, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Holy crap.
> Those diamonds/gemstones are huge.


I have most of these.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 29, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two guys kissing isn't creepy at all.

Unless you're talking about the Photo Booth pictures. I'll admit, some of _those_ are pretty creepy. XD


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 29, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do I dare ask him to post anybody?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 29, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Post what? XD


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 29, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THe pics.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 29, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The kissing pictures or Photo Booth pictures? XD


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 29, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both.
So people, are they that bad?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 29, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, I don't have any of them on my computer anymore. You'll have to find them in the Picture Thread yourself. =p The kissing ones were supposed to be deleted, but apparently they weren't, so you can still find them in there somewhere, but I can't repost them publicly them without the staff giving me hell for it, anyway. =p


----------



## Thunder (Jan 29, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To straight guys, it is.

To a homosexual it wouldn't seem creepy at all.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 29, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's only creepy to _homophobic_ straight guys. If you're not a homophobe, then there's no reason for you to think that it's creepy, because it's not. >_>


----------



## Thunder (Jan 29, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't Homophobic mean more like... Getting freaked out being around a homosexual?

Or maybe i should have use "repulsive" instead of creepy.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 29, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Literally, it's the "fear of homosexuals". I'd say finding something to be "creepy" is pretty much the same as being afraid or something, so yes, you should've used a different word. I wouldn't use "repulsive", though. >_>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 29, 2010)

Not repulsive or creepy at all. It's the beauty of love


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 29, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Not repulsive or creepy at all. It's the beauty of love


*grabs popcorn and waits for soap opera to unfold*


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 29, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Photo Booth Pictures still give me nightmares.


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Jan 29, 2010)

Naw not creepy or strange just 2 people in love kissing nothing to lose sleep over. Oh and the photos baw so what whats scary about them it just be 2 people happy together that's all that should really matter.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 29, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

>


...

WHY MUST YOU TAUNT ME SO?! D: ;_______;


----------



## Numner (Jan 29, 2010)

Ew Sonic


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 29, 2010)

Metal_Sonic007 said:
			
		

> Naw not creepy or strange just 2 people in love kissing nothing to lose sleep over. Oh and the photos baw so what whats scary about them it just be 2 people happy together that's all that should really matter.


I'm talking about the Photo Booth pictures.
Not the kissing ones.

The Photo Booth ones looked like Tye was trying to kill me through the Internet.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jan 29, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because I can


----------



## Thunder (Jan 29, 2010)

Metal_Sonic007 said:
			
		

> Naw not creepy or strange just 2 people in love kissing nothing to lose sleep over. Oh and the photos baw so what whats scary about them it just be 2 people happy together that's all that should really matter.


...Did anyone have a little trouble reading that? o_o


----------



## Ricano (Jan 29, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Metal_Sonic007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Run on sentences.
 :X


----------



## Thunder (Jan 29, 2010)

Rianco said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know D:


----------



## Gunto (Jan 30, 2010)

Me = want.

Dat's purdy, I 'membah seein' stufz liek dat @ thuh swap meet @ mai stayt. Culurd rox = kinda ovuratd tho lololololol.  :gyroidsideways:


----------

